# FS:stand for 30 gal only - (sold)



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

sold my 30 gallons tank(30"X12.5"X18") without the stand. 

so I am now trying to sell the stand.

thanks

Peter

everything sold... thanks for all the inquiries.


----------



## stephyun (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpy bump


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone??? gotta sell!!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

you have a picture?


----------



## FCS (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

bump... need money for a protein skimmer


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

another weekly bump


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll take the tank without the stand for $55 right away!  let me know.... email me [email protected]


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

only 20 bucks for the stand?!


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

yup.. and yet there's ppl bargaining still..

it's sold now...


----------

